# Internet stürzt dauernd ab



## Naila (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und brauche eure Hilfe:
ich hatte mir vor kurzem eine neue Festplatte gekauft und alles neu installiert. Auch das Internet.
Wenn ich in yahoo chatte, geht alles normal. (zumindest denke ich das)
Wenn ich aber die Cam anmache. geht der ym messenger nach etwa 2 Minuten aus und ist nach weiteren 30 sec etwa wieder an.
wenn ich über ym eine 5MB datei versende, passiert das selbe.
Folgendes aber habe ich herausgefunden:
wenn ich einige Zeit chatte und dann eine 5MB Datei vershicke, geht es etwa nach 2 MB aus.
Geht das Internet dann wieder nach kurzer Zeit und ich verschicke sie wieder, wird sie komplett verschickt. schicke ich sie dann ein 2tes mal, bricht das Internet wieder nach kurzer Zeit ab, als hätte es nur einen gewissen Speicher Raum.

Ich habe Win2000 SP4  Wlan D-Link  woran liegt der Fehler?

Noch was: Die jahre zuvor mit alter Festplatte hatte alles perfekt geklappt und es gab nie Probleme....


----------

